# Drywall shortage coming soon



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I was talking to a local rock salesman and he told me theres a board shortage coming soon. The manfacturers are ramping down production, even shutting down plants in order to drive the board prices up. (just like in the 90's)
He said it's gonna get ugly. The supply houses will be waiting on board to arrive from the factory just to fill pending orders. " Off of the tractor trailers and on to the stocking truck is to be expected"
Prices to jump 25%-30% by years end.
Good luck...

I hope they start shipping the NORBORD again from Europe.:thumbup:
HEAVY but top quality.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sure Moore will be happy to pay 25% more for certainteed drywall:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HELLO Certainteed!!!!:yes:...Ya'll break out those 24'' boxes ...ya gonna need em.....It was a bullchit In the 90's ..just to drive the price up ....There is no such thing as a board shortage..only pencil necks trying to balance'' THERE'' budget.. 

IT'S ALL BULL****!!!:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What the hell  I thought the big 40% increase was gonna cover a whole year hut another big load of crap how much cheaper can we do labor to make up for material increase


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm sure Moore will be happy to pay 25% more for certainteed drywall:whistling2:


 KISS MY ASS !!!!:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

With in the last 10-12 years Iv'e seen wallboard ,,and joint compounds go downhill...[go green] If I had something else to fall back on ...I would stop by a dumpster tomorrow and pitch every drywall tool I own !!! I'M tired of dealing with ..and tired of making the best of what they give me.. It's bull****!!!!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I was talking to a local rock salesman and he told me theres a board shortage coming soon. The manfacturers are ramping down production, even shutting down plants in order to drive the board prices up. (just like in the 90's)
> He said it's gonna get ugly. The supply houses will be waiting on board to arrive from the factory just to fill pending orders. " Off of the tractor trailers and on to the stocking truck is to be expected"
> Prices to jump 25%-30% by years end.
> Good luck...
> ...


I dont see this as a bad thing.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> I dont see this as a bad thing.


Why not? What good could come from it? You tell me.
It's like .05 a foot increase around here. 
Everything inflates except wages.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why not? What good could come from it? You tell me.
> It's like .05 a foot increase around here.
> Everything inflates except wages.


we use to joke in the 90's, that when the material went up, the labour price went down, Sad part,,,, it was not a joke

Builders would complain they could not absorb the price increase, their houses would stop selling. So the game of work for less or not at all would start


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why not? What good could come from it? You tell me.
> It's like .05 a foot increase around here.
> Everything inflates except wages.


 I guess it affects some more than others, did not mean to offend. I feel when board prices rise so does the workload, and demand for skilled tradesmen:yes:. My price goes up with the board, labor price still holds but price per foot doesnt.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> I guess it affects some more than others, did not mean to offend. I feel when board prices rise so does the workload, and demand for skilled tradesmen:yes:. My price goes up with the board, labor price still holds but price per foot doesnt.


No offense taken, I just didn't understand your view.
Being thats it's to be a manufacturer made shortage, demand isn't really up.
Like in 2bucks post, the GC's won't want to pay anymore money.They laugh at the price increase flyers the yard's send out to the DC's and pitch 'em in the trash.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The owners of house or business will have to absorb the increase as it is there rock, if builders are laughing at a price increase and are not factoring it in, they will be weeded out even sooner and a better builder that made adjustments to increase will be steady climbing.It may also slow the DIYers down a bit too. Boxes of mud are what need to be increased ( or buckets) , it would cut down on the sloppy tapers and DIYers if mud was 20 bucks a box


----------



## akkhan (6 mo ago)

They are either two-wheeled or four-wheeled. Wheels have a number of advantages made by Massey Ferguson tractor company include: Compared to a crawler tractor, a tractor can reach speeds exceeding (50 mph)(km/hr). As a farmer and tractor operator, I recommend that you buy Massey Ferguson tractors for completion of Construction tasks


----------

